
Dear Foursquare. A Breakup Letter - mgiannopoulos
https://medium.com/life-tips/dear-foursquare-c7c441fdf25e
======
HoopleHead
B-o-o-r-r-i-i-n-n-g-g!!!

This tedious "Dear John" letter to a website or piece of software was
moderately interesting the first time someone wrote one. By the 4376th lazy
"me too" copy, it has become totally tedious.

Please try thinking up an original idea. It can be quite fun.

